# envoie avec curl em mode ssl



## manurevait (10 Janvier 2007)

Bonjour à tous c'est mon premier msg sur ce forum,

Je souhaite utiliser cURL (en fait je doit mon hebergeur ne me proposant pas autre chose) pour envoyer un fichier (par l'intermédiaire d'un prog Java).
pour l'instant j'utilise: 
	
	



```
Runtime.getRuntime().exec([COLOR=#ff0000]"curl --ftp-ssl -T fichier ftp://nom:pswd@url:port"[/COLOR]);
```
Mais le recepteur du fichier me demande de parametrer cURL pour avoir l'équivalent du parametrage lftp:





> set ftp:ssl-auth  SSL                     ( et pas TLS )
> set ftp:ssl-force  yes           ( et pas no )
> set ftp:ssl-protect-data  yes          ( et pas no )
> 
> ...


de plus cela doit etre en ligne de commande pour que je puisse utiliser mon code Java.
Quelqu'un aurait-il une piste à me donner :mouais:
Merci d'avance
Manu


----------

